# My Staffie boys



## Carob (Nov 2, 2007)

They're Bailey and Rusty, Rusty has only been with us since the 5th (nov) we've had Bailey since he was 10weeks and he's now coming up for 7 months. They're getting on great, a bit hairy for the first 30mins but after that best buddies.

The boys - a photoset on Flickr

Facebook | Login

Facebook | Login


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely staffies


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

They look very sweet, pity I cant click on that picture to make it bigger....


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

bles them they lovely


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice dogs!


----------

